# Issue With Shadowgun With Alpha 3



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody else having an issue with Shadowgun with Alpha 3? I had to re install the Chainfire3d driver and the plugins after the upgrade. When i went to load the game up it looks like this now. I tried doing the reduced texture size and quality but no good.


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Yea i have the same problem with graphics all messed up. Sometimes its just a black screen


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Doh well at least I am not the only one


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm after some reading on Alpha 3 I might not update at all. Guess I'll wait for a Beta or ICS, Alpha 2 is working ok.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I too am having game breaking glitches with ShadowGun. Doing a fresh reinstall of SG didn't help.


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

So I couldn't keep myself from updating to Alpha 3, here is one of the differences to Alpha 2:



Looks pretty bad.


----------



## mr_ppp (Sep 8, 2011)

Doh, I just replied to this in the other thread mentioning issues - try reinstalling chainfire driver and plugins, It still showed up as installed in the programs but when chainfire was opened it gave me the option to install the driver, showing that the alpha3 removes it.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr ppp sorry reinstalled drivers still no difference. 
Cheers
John

Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_ppp (Sep 8, 2011)

snake65 said:


> Mr ppp sorry reinstalled drivers still no difference.
> Cheers
> John
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S in disguise as TP using Tapatalk


Ah ok, sorry it didnt help, bit stumped in that case!









The only other thing i had to do was wipe dalvik cache and the cache folder from within Clockworkmod to update from 2 to 3, i guess I'm just lucky!


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

The newest update to Shadowgun doesn't need chainfire because the devs opened the game up to devices other than tegra 2 chips.


----------



## mr_ppp (Sep 8, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> The newest update to Shadowgun doesn't need chainfire because the devs opened the game up to devices other than tegra 2 chips.


Thats interesting to note as im not sure mines been updated!


----------



## defiantj3 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine is up to date I believe its version 1.0.4 from the market and still does the same thing. I set chainfire to not use a plugin and still same issue doh


----------



## moshe5368 (Oct 23, 2011)

Reinstall chainfire and set per game settings to force. 16 bit textures then try to run shadowgun again. I am still reinstalling but just read a post on another forum where OP stated that changing textures to 16 bit fixed the game. That was using. Latest version 1.0.4 I believe.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## simossoft (Oct 22, 2011)

I'am using original (buyed version) of Shadowgun (1.04). Stopped working with Alpha 3.
After setting (normally not needed in Alpha2.1) Chainfire3D (also buyed full key version) to 16bit textures AND Nvidia-plugin it works again (as per-App setting !).


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

i'll be damned.

i tried all these methods but what is working for me is:

cf3d, 16 bit color, and *powervr plug-in* with shadowgun 1.04

start game, and once in game, there may be some missing textures.

*EXIT by pressing the home button.*

then hold down the home button and return back to the shadowgun process

works as normal and a bit faster than on alpha 2.1.

btw, version 1.04 shadowgun looks a lot sharper and overall nicer textures even in 16bit mode compared to ver 1.00 tegra only.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

trueno92 said:


> i'll be damned.
> 
> i tried all these methods but what is working for me is:
> 
> ...


Tried that on level 2 but it lagged and the walls were gone. The main character texture did show up after switching back to the game though

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueno92 (Oct 17, 2011)

yah as i play longer, i think it has to do something with the framebuffer or some texture cache size change or something that is being handled differently..

quitting out of the game and resuming it brings the textures back, but playing on for a few minutes and again new textures are missing...

lagging is also corrected by exiting and resuming.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

i've got version 1.04 for all devices on my tp, and it works just fine, i've backed mine up previously on 2.1 with titanium backup and restored it on alpha3, no missing textures or anything, i've tried the levels people are talking about but mine are all still fine, i'm not using chainfire3d for it either.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I havnt had any issues at all. As a matter of fact all my games are running a lot better with alpha 3.


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got version 1.0 Tegra to work just fine by enableing the 1st and 3rd option in default Opengl options. Also have plugin set to Nvidia.


----------



## NYkrinDC (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't know if this will work for anyone else, but I was having the same problem with ShadowGun where everything loads perfectly, except for the main character and I could only see his gun. This worked for me:

Load the game, until it loads fully with gun visible, and without character. Hit the + for menu, that will pause the game. Hit the hard button home menu on the TP to minimize the game. Then hit the soft Home button and hold to pull up the recently used apps, select ShadowGun, when it loads this time, the main character should be visible.


----------

